# 5 month old puppy limping



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

My male pup turned 5 months yesterday. For the past two weeks he's been limping on and off, sometimes favoring the right front leg and sometimes the left. Occasionally he will hold the right up a bit when sitting. He doesn't seem like he's in pain at all, and never complained or held back from an activity.

About a month ago we were playing on the floor and I was pushing him in the chest to keep the jumping down and thought I tweaked a ligament. It's been intermittent limping since. 

He's not slowing down a bit, still wants to run and play with my 3 yr old constantly. I haven't walked him but once in the past week to try to let him heal a bit. 

Andy suggestions/advice?

Thanks!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I would take him to the vet to get it checked out to make sure it's nothing serious.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like it could be pano http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1561&aid=466


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sounds like it could be pano (growing pains) which is common in GSD puppies. The only way to positively diagnose it is to get x-rays. Pano does move from limb to limb and can be painful, but is not dangerous. It can come and go for months.

My Abby has had several bouts of pano over the past 5 months or so. We had the x-rays done and the vet did give her pain meds to take "as needed".


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks. I'm on my way out of town for a few days. I thought I'd have the wife limit activities, take them out separately and try aspirin therapy until I return thursday evening. 

Since the pet education article says painkillers/steroids are the meds, and there is not a cure, it is reasonable to try and delay the vet trip until friday if he's not in a lot of pain? We have a handicapped son and it would be difficult for the wife to get him to the vet.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i think a few day delay might be reasonable, considering the circumstances.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

Unless he is in visible pain, I wouldn't worry quite yet. Especially not enough to warrant a $200+ visit to the vet for x-rays. This is most likely Pano.

Of course, if you want to be cautious, a vet visit wouldn't hurt. But if you're like most people and have a tight budget, I would just keep an eye on him from now.

From your description it sounds 100% like growing pains/pano. It usually doesn't slow down puppies (I've experienced this personally before)...just makes them run a little run and somewhat laterally instead of straight.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Tight budget is a concern. It hasn't affected the running at all, and he's still straight. He looks like he favors a pad from time to time. At Schutzhund, someone noticed and told me to check his pad to see if he had anything stuck in it. I gave him last weekend off.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

If it's not pano, consider a tick disease -- lots of them in MO.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Lisa,

How do you test for that? I've been using flea/tick stuff (Bio spot) since he was about 14 weeks but after Schutzhund I pulled a couple off that looked like they had just gotten on. That was 5 weeks ago, though and prior to using the Bio spot. No ticks since then? How would any symptoms be different?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

There are three ways of testing.

There is a SNAP (3 way or 4 way) that is combined with a HW test and is done a the vet's office. It tests for exposure. It's said to be pretty accurate for lyme, not as accurate for the others (ehrlichia and anaplasmosa). The concern here is the rate of false negatives, where it doesn't catch the disease. If there is a positive, it should be followed up by more thorough testing. This is the quickest and cheapest way to test for exposure to lyme.

The more thorough way is to have a blood sample sent into the lab, and run a full tick panel. Often more than one tick disease can be transmitted. The vet sends the blood into whatever lab the vet contracts with.

The third way is also a full tick panel (with a few add-ons) at a lab that specializes in tick diseases -- folks on the tick list usually use this lab, and typically we have the vet draw blood and then we sen it in, get the results, etc.

Puppies are tough, since the pano limp and the lyme limp can look similar.

Rereading -- if you think there might have been a "tweek" in a movement, then you might need a chiropractor. I know that my dogs have front limb problems when there neck is out of adjustment.

Go with your gut instinct.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

I looked on the tick list links and the only symptoms I might be able to say I've seen is the limp. He still eats every meal like he's never eaten before. He's also always drinking but has been since day one. Everything else is as normal. 

Is it correct that if we're talking pano that the only real therapy or treatment is going to be to prescribe a doggy painkiller and wait it out?

Sorry, I'm just trying to talk my way through this. I know you're not a doctor.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

This board is about talking our way through stuff and using everyone's collective experience.

Don't know much about pano -- other's will have to post on that.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks again for the suggestions and advice. I'll be watching tonight to see if anyone else can help!


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Update--last night and this morning he ate like a champ and had energy to spare!! Still the limp which is currently on the left side. I think for now I'm going with pano, try to limit activity which is tough, and see how he does this week.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Fred Still the limp which is currently on the left side. I think for now I'm going with pano, try to limit activity which is tough, and see how he does this week.


With my Abby ~ we gave up trying to limit her activity when she was limping from pano. We didn't take her on long walks or do active training, but allowed her to play if she wanted to. She would limit herself if it bothered her.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks, Julie. There's no slowing him down! I'm going to limit it to tracking and see how it goes. How long did it last with Abby?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my boy had panno. he was limping on and off for months.
i kept the activity level down. very short walks, no jumping, no running. i took him to the Vet immediately. after the x-rays my Vet was sure it was panno. i had blood work done just to be on the safe side.

i use to massage my dogs legs. he seemed to like it. sometimes i
would rub his legs with a towel that had ice in it. i still massage/rub
his legs for him.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

doggiedad,

Did he act like he was in pain? Were there any indications he wanted to slow down? I have no indications there is anything wrong except the limp.


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: FredThanks, Julie. There's no slowing him down! I'm going to limit it to tracking and see how it goes. How long did it last with Abby?


She was getting it off an on since she was about 7 months old ~ she will be 1 year old on Aug 1st. It usually lasts a couple of days although the first episode lasted over a week. Hopefully she seems to be growing out of it now as we haven't noticed her limping for several weeks now. She is a very active girl usually spending at least 5 hours a day running and playing ball with her brother along with other activities.









She really doesn't seem to mind it too much, just limps a little now or might stand with the affected leg barely touching the ground. She also seems to rest a little more when it flares up. The only time I really heard her whimper due to it was when the vet was examining her leg before they did the x-rays.


----------



## Bill Ray (Jan 28, 2020)

GSDTrain said:


> I would take him to the vet to get it checked out to make sure it's nothing serious.


I have taken Cooper to the Vet and they confirmed it was Pano. Just this weekend he started limping again and does not want to do much . This is the 4th time he has had this but now it seems worse. I don’t want to waste the money but I am worried now.


----------



## SilentJ202 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sounds like classic pano symptoms to me and right in that age range. Shifting leg lameness is the big indicator. Dont be worried about it coming and going, this could last until hes 2! Its generally recommended to change the diet to one with lower protein. Can also google golden paste and put a bit in his food, will help a bit with the inflammation and is all natural! Take it easy on the big flare up days. It doesn't cause any permanent damage and if it's diagnosed pano just be happy it's not worse!


----------

